# Another Free Pattern using Creative Liesl - Knit - Sweater Dress



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well its sad as I really worked on this collection but its really not the end of the world but I have been informed by Rico Design that Creative Liesl will be discontinued. It is such a lovely yarn but because of this I will be launching a number of my designs using this yarn free of charge. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-short-sleeve-sweater-dress


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

wow what a nice creation


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, it's so beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Really cute! Please be sure to put either knit or crochet in your title and what the pattern is (sweater, hat, etc.) I edited your title to include this information.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel so badly that this has happened after all your work.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It's beautiful and looks so warm and cozy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

montgal said:


> I feel so badly that this has happened after all your work.


Not to worry... there are plenty of other yarns at the same weight that can be substituted. This lovely design would look great in another yarn as well.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful jumper. You do very nice work.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> wow what a nice creation


Thank you so much SouthernGirl. Its just one of those things that happen from time to time.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Yes, it's so beautiful!


Thank you so much Knittkittyxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Not to worry... there are plenty of other yarns at the same weight that can be substituted. This lovely design would look great in another yarn as well.


Thank you so much Sewbizgirl. I saw you PM and I have messaged you back and I am so greatful for your supportxx


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> Really cute! Please be sure to put either knit or crochet in your title and what the pattern is (sweater, hat, etc.) I edited your title to include this information.


So sorry Stella. I am afraid I have not been quite with it over the past few days. Rather poorly I am afraid thank you so much for editing for me and I will remember for next time. Hope I am forgivenxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> Stunning!!


Glad you like it Cathiexx


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Exquisite work! That is a stunning dress!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

determined_to-knit said:


> Wow! Exquisite work! That is a stunning dress!


Thank you so much Determined to knit. Happy 2014xx


----------

